# horrible sayings



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

was reading the other thread and didnt want to hijack but working offshore for 20+ years there are some sayings that I cringe everytime I hear.

At least it cant get any worse, it usually does.

All we gotta do is, that one never works oujt right!

at least the weather is holding, nope.

Anyone else have anything to make them cringe when they here it.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

"just saying"


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

like totally, like.....


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Sherie Williams used to say on the morning news on channel 11 "Because that's the way we roll". It used to irritate me to hear that.


----------



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

My brother says " F*** me running" . Just doesn't sound right.


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

my bad.... pppfffffff...


----------



## hsif (Dec 16, 2008)

"Im sorry, but that's just the way I am." 
(means - I have a problem and I don't plan on fixing it, so deal with it.)


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Baby Daddy

Baby Mama

Baby Bump

Talk to the hand

My bad

Whatever!

Like, .....

You know

Its Bush's fault


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

"It's the best I can do.".......usually means that's as hard as you're willing to try.

I was raised believing, "I'll die trying."

Oh, and add to the list anything Obama and Biden say.


----------



## Freshy (Dec 2, 2009)

I hate when people say "must be nice" .


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

The absolute worst saying: "It is what it is"


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

This'll only hurt a little bit.


----------



## Ibtsoom (Jun 2, 2009)

It's not my job -- hate it!!


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

it is sure going to feel better when it stops hurting


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

FML..... I hate that one.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

"At the end of the day ..."


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

"I told you so."


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

It's a hang and bang!
Just make it happen!
You will be in and out!


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

boomgoon said:


> FML..... I hate that one.


Me too!


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

I can't stand "thats how I roll" and "jus sayin'". Both irritate the heck out me. Any of the stupid "here today, gone tomorrow" fad sayings. On the other hand "baby bump" is kinda cute. haha.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

ssmarinaman said:


> my bad.... pppfffffff...


That one drives me crazy.

Also, when someone is making points about something.

" Well, when you are perfoming surgery, you need to clean the wound, *etc*..."

I would think that filling in the "etc..." part may be important.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

'Ya know whuttum sayin'.


----------



## skniper (Oct 31, 2008)

Use of the word "retard" and "retarded" is really offensive in the context they are used, usually to explain something that is stupid, goofy, deformed, idiotic.

I'm in the medical field and I hear physicians and nurses use it everyday in a derogatory way. Kids use it, parents use it

There are lots of people out there with special needs/retarded/Downs children....you never know who you are talking to.
(no, I don't have special needs family, but we know several that do)


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

"This is a hold up....."


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

"At this point in time" JUST SAY RIGHT NOW!!!! F***!


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

skniper said:


> Use of the word "retard" and "retarded" is really offensive in the context they are used, usually to explain something that is stupid, goofy, deformed, idiotic.
> 
> I'm in the medical field and I hear physicians and nurses use it everyday in a derogatory way. Kids use it, parents use it
> 
> ...


I agree, to a certain extent, but we do tend to take the whole political correctness thing to the extreme.

I remember when they tried to have us not use the word crazy since it was offensive to people with mental illnesses.


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

"Heard that"


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh and since I'm currently looking for a new job, the worst phrase ever of all time in the history of the world is "sorry just check the website"


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

This is going to hurt me worse than it hurts you. Wrong, it always hurt me worse.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

slopoke said:


> 'Ya know whuttum sayin'.


Always reply "No, I don't know what you are saying." ha


----------



## MrOutdoors (Dec 17, 2009)

Absolute worst saying " 4 more years".


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

I need your advise...


NO! It's spelled ADVICE!!


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

"it is what it is...."

and from an old teacher. " ya follow me?"


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

"In this day and age..."

Y'know?


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Git R Done


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Totally Unacceptable


----------



## slinginplastic (Jan 27, 2012)

yolo "you only live once" 
sorry sir you are overqualified.
what up? - how about whats up, have you gotten so lazy that you cant say the s at the end?
fo sho, baby momma, baby daddy, let me "Ax" you something. I just got my hair did, lets go get our hair did, I just got my nails did.


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

I don't know if its a horrible saying but things usually end up horrible when you say this:

HOLD MY BEER AND WATCH THIS!


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

"who dat"


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

GO COWBOYS irritates me.


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

do you feel me ?


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

BOOM!


----------



## skniper (Oct 31, 2008)

fangard said:


> I agree, to a certain extent, but we do tend to take the whole political correctness thing to the extreme.
> 
> I remember when they tried to have us not use the word crazy since it was offensive to people with mental illnesses.


Agreed, and I also think the over the top PC'ness is part of the problem with this country. 
But some words and things evolve into everyday language and become wrongly, IMO, accepted. The word "retard" is one of those words because of the context in which it is used.

It's a term used in music and timing an engine, but when used to describe something deformed and stupid it's offensive.

I hear it everyday. Sorry, just a hot button for me.


----------



## 200ZX (Dec 14, 2009)

When she says, "you should where a condom"


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

I hate to hear, "It's the least I could do." 

Sounds as if it means that's all they are going to do.


----------



## Brokejeep (Oct 12, 2008)

" Thats funny I don't care who you are" 
'You owe me a keyboard"


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

"There are no stupid questions" or "The only stupid question is the one you didn't ask."


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Really


----------



## Spooled Ya! (May 14, 2012)

"It's hotter than a hookers doorknob on payday"


----------



## KellyJoe (Apr 3, 2011)

Epic


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

"I COULD care less". That drives me crazy.

It is " I couldn't care less". Bunch of retards.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Last Call for Alcohol :cheers:
If that's my Husband I'm in trouble.sad3sm


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

to be honest with ya. cause most of the time when they say that there lying.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Hot enough for ya?


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

My bad has got to be the most irritating! A close second would be dis or disrepected.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

spike404 said:


> My bad has got to be the most irritating! A close second would be dis or disrepected.


"irregardless". I know it is an actual word, but it sounds so stupid.


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

"Get dressed, my husbands home!!!"


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Axed instead of asked.


----------



## Range Coach (May 8, 2012)

"Back in the day..." What???? You're 20+ years younger than me.

"The truth of the matter is...." Huh???? So you've been lying to me all along?

"There's no "I" in team." Maybe not, but there's an M and an E.

"You need to give 110%." Does that mean you're gonna pay me 110%?

"Take one for the team." Riiiiiiight......how 'bout you take one.

"Pull my finger." NOTHING good ever comes from that one!


----------



## Team Zissou (May 8, 2012)

"it's not a matter of if, but when..."


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Anything "...licious"
e.g "Bootylicious"


----------



## longhorn daddy (Nov 10, 2009)

" i wont post until im well"


----------



## baitbuckett (Jan 9, 2011)

" dude..... trust me " gives me instant red *****!


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

Here is one for you. " the helicopter is on the way"


----------



## ancientpaths (May 30, 2012)

"Just so you know..." 
"I'm just saying" 
"Those are my thoughts" 
"I don't know" 
"That's not my job" 
"My bad" 
"Axe" rather than "Ask"


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

boomgoon said:


> FML..... I hate that one.


Usually accompanies some minor problem
"My car ran out of windshield fluid....FML...."


----------



## Need2fish123 (Jul 22, 2012)

It is what it is.


----------



## skniper (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok, "FML"...?


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

gettin my ___________ on
fill in the blank with grub, groove, sweat, stank...
oh yeah, and dog at the end of that saying
time for me to get my sleep on, dog.


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

Media saying; "it could have been worse'.

LEO will 
"rise up", "lift up", "past history", "prior record", "lower down".


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

fangard said:


> I agree, to a certain extent, but we do tend to take the whole political correctness thing to the extreme.
> 
> I remember when they tried to have us not use the word crazy since it was offensive to people with mental illnesses.


haha I have a crazy about you teddy bear in a strait jacket because people were protesting an making them take it off the market due to PC. saw it on tv while I was offshore and called my mom to order one for me and I would pay her when I got home. She thought it was for my wife and I told her no it is just on general principles!!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Only heard it a few times as a much younger man but it sent chills through my spine at the time...'Robert, I think I might be pregnant'


----------



## fjm308 (May 1, 2006)

" I'll be honest with you"


----------



## Littlebeer (Jul 3, 2011)

"Fix Bayonets!" - Very scarry phase.
"Can I see your license and registration?" - Pucker factor 8
"YOLO" - usually spoken by a prepubescent teen that has no idea what life is like.
"That's redonkulous" - makes me cringe when spoken by a grown man.

These are just a few of the phrases that make me cringe.

:texasflag


----------



## rpduke (May 19, 2005)

keepin it real

improper use of the verb "be"


----------



## biged412 (Mar 8, 2005)

Where are you AT ?


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

skniper said:


> Ok, "FML"...?


Eff my life.


----------



## John Shannon (May 27, 2012)

fangard said:


> "I COULD care less". That drives me crazy.
> 
> It is " I couldn't care less". Bunch of retards.


Amen! It's as if they missed 7th grade English class.

FML is also one of the dumbest things to come along since BFF. It seems that teenage texting is driving modern language skills, or lack thereof.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

This will only bother you if you are an IT person...

"The server is down"


----------



## FishEyes (Jan 7, 2005)

When someone prefaces a statement with "I'm not gonna lie".


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

"I don't have the patience to homeschool my kids"


(that means you don't have the patience to BE a parent)


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

TxFig said:


> "I don't have the patience to homeschool my kids"
> 
> (that means you don't have the patience to BE a parent)


I will disagree with you on this one.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*Spanish..*

any sentence that ends in a mexican word. Unless I happen to be in that country or sitting in a mexican food joint......


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

For you other plant workers....fifteen minutes before our relief comes in on the last day of hell week... "Nothing could possibly go wrong now"


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

Rack Ranch said:


> any sentence that ends in a mexican word. Unless I happen to be in that country or sitting in a mexican food joint......


Good one, Ese..


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

How about " I HAVE A HEADACHE"
"The one I lost was bigger" 
"you shudda _______"
followed by "hind sights 20/20"


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Yada Yada Yada


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Rack Ranch said:


> any sentence that ends in a mexican word. Unless I happen to be in that country or sitting in a mexican food joint......


My pet peeves are any sayings that come out of a bigots mouth.


----------



## dwycoff (May 25, 2004)

Full as a tick!


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Just saying

I was raped -->really bugs because you would be way more upset if you were

I hate to bother you


----------



## longhorn daddy (Nov 10, 2009)

Rack Ranch said:


> any sentence that ends in a mexican word. Unless I happen to be in that country or sitting in a mexican food joint......


 More taco's senor PENDEJO?:dance:


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

Kmag yoyomf!


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Only heard it a few times as a much younger man but it sent chills through my spine at the time...'Robert, I think I might be pregnant'


X2


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

This thread is totally "awesome"
I hate it, I hate it, I hate it, not everything is awesome.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Get tight sucka


uggh.


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

*What you said,,*



skniper said:


> Use of the word "retard" and "retarded" is really offensive in the context they are used, usually to explain something that is stupid, goofy, deformed, idiotic.
> 
> I'm in the medical field and I hear physicians and nurses use it everyday in a derogatory way. Kids use it, parents use it
> 
> ...


is either retarded or gay, I'm not sure which. It may be both. That would make you a gay retard. j/k


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

"I'll have to ask my manager."


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

*The one I hate is,,*



fangard said:


> My pet peeves are any sayings that come out of a bigots mouth.


people calling someone else a bigot simply because the disagree with them. comprende?


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

"You should use the Search option, it has already been discussed"


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

I don't know where we're goin', but there's no sense bein' late.


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*I cringe*

when someone says, "seriously"


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> "At the end of the day ..."


 I hate that!:hairout:


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Quepos1 said:


> people calling someone else a bigot simply because the disagree with them. comprende?


A bigot is someone that treats a particular group with intolerance. Not wanting to hear Spanish is showing intolerance, therefore bigoted. My opinion, I can not be wrong.


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

*Your opinon does not make your right*



fangard said:


> A bigot is someone that treats a particular group with intolerance. Not wanting to hear Spanish is showing intolerance, therefore bigoted. My opinion, I can not be wrong.


Simply believing something does not make your correct. Not wanting to hear spanish does not meet the definition of bigot. Bigot is defined thusly:

bigot
noun
1. a person who is uteerly intolerant of any differing creed, belief, or opinon.

Nowhere does not wanting to hear spanish spoken fall into this definition. Your being intolerant of anyone who does not believe in hearing spanish spoken here does meet the definition of bigot. Therefore, you are the bigot, not the individual who wished not to hear spanish spoken.

Ironic isn't it?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

really not digging the whole reverse discrimination name calling and I'm supposed to sit there and smile , so i'm PC and our forefathers pushed everyone down for so long.



"keeping it real" deserves a car antenna swack on the neck


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Quepos1 said:


> Simply believing something does not make your correct. Not wanting to hear spanish does not meet the definition of bigot. Bigot is defined thusly:
> 
> bigot
> noun
> ...


What is ironic is that Lou Gehrig died of Lou Gehrig's disease. What are the odds?


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

"Did ya eat it" that is sooo overused. I can't believe it wasn't mentioned before.

BOOM amigo's


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

fangard said:


> What is ironic is that Lou Gehrig died of Lou Gehrig's disease. What are the odds?


100%


----------



## wiltray4000 (Sep 16, 2010)

*This is the one I dislike*

"All things being equal" What does this mean? All things are not equal.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

"Dude" or "Dudette"


----------



## Justin_Smithey (Aug 26, 2011)

NI**A...anthing. LOL


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

Rack Ranch said:


> any sentence that ends in a mexican word. Unless I happen to be in that country or sitting in a mexican food joint......


X3

Hot water heater - If the water was hot it wouln't need to be HEATED! It is a "Water heater".


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Using acronyms and being redundant with the last letter.

ATM Machine
PIN Number
LCD Display


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Look, it is what it is dude, you gotta let that sh!t lie.

I know how feel (when you obviously don't)

But..... Daa...aaaad!? Why?... Okayyyy...


----------



## wbay2crowded (Jul 13, 2007)

"OH...MY GOD"

grrrrrrrr


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

When people use the word "ideal" in place of idea. "WOW that's a good ideal"
or when they add a d to twice...."I have been there twiced"

I work with a guy that starts every sentence it seems with "well the deal about it is"


----------



## longhorn daddy (Nov 10, 2009)

Rack Ranch said:


> any sentence that ends in a mexican word. Unless I happen to be in that country or sitting in a mexican food joint......


" Concrete in your rubber boots"
WHAT A VAVOSO!!!!:doowapsta


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Over friendly Canadians that want to buy me a pop and end every sentence with aye.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

"not a problem" when spoken by anyone in the service industry.


----------



## SonnyR6 (Apr 10, 2012)

No worries man, It'll buff out......


----------



## Row vs Wade (Jul 7, 2009)

Justin_Smithey said:


> NI**A...anthing. LOL


It's ok, NINJA will not trip the word sensor, but they are kind of like Fight Club- it's best not to talk about them.


----------



## Trick-or-trout (Aug 19, 2012)

No bulls;$t
All bulls$&t aside
Fo real
Fo sho
I swear to god


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

juan said:


> "Dude" or "Dudette"


Dudareno, your Dudeness


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

fangard said:


> I will disagree with you on this one.


You're wrong. I'm not stating an opinion - I'm stating a FACT.

Here's a hint for you - all children are homeschooled from birth to age 4 (or 5). The only thing that changes after that is the subject matter.

More than that - the topics that parents are teaching their children from birth to age 4/5 are THE MOST DIFFICULT subjects that the kids will ever learn. Chief among these is learning what will be their primary language for the rest of their life.


----------



## mad dog (Jun 16, 2008)

"Going forward" why not just say "from now on"


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> Over friendly Canadians that want to buy me a pop and end every sentence with aye.


Aye would be a Scotsman. Canadians use "eh?" Example: "She's a hose bag, eh?"


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I want to pee in your mouth.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

"near miss" bugs me. what exactly is a near miss? did you hit it? no it was a near miss. how do you nearly miss something? shouldnt it be a near hit?


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

*Have to disagree here*



TxFig said:


> You're wrong. I'm not stating an opinion - I'm stating a FACT.
> 
> Here's a hint for you - all children are homeschooled from birth to age 4 (or 5). The only thing that changes after that is the subject matter.
> 
> More than that - the topics that parents are teaching their children from birth to age 4/5 are THE MOST DIFFICULT subjects that the kids will ever learn. Chief among these is learning what will be their primary language for the rest of their life.


All children *should *be home schooled but clearly are not. Simply look in the "hood" or anywhere in public where children are allowed to run wild and you know they are not being schooled at home or elsewhere.


----------



## Gas Can (May 25, 2007)

"Corn or flour tortillas?"


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

You didn't build that...


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

"It just wasn't meant to be"

And that stupid old man from Gold Rush Alaska. NO GUT NO GLLLOOORRY

He drive me nuts!


----------



## noeservin (Jun 20, 2006)

honey boo boo


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Hunker down -- would be fine never to hear this again.
Anytime some one says-- "oh it was just amazing" or this or that is AMAZING

Journey
Well as we take this Journey together-- --ugh I cannot stand that ****!


----------



## slinginplastic (Jan 27, 2012)

Also, "You know what Im Saying" after every sentence.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> I want to pee in your mouth.


I can see why a lot of people would want to pee in your mouth Jonathan, I'm assuming it's so they can wash out all of the chit that comes out of it???? :biggrin:


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Jamie_Lee said:


> I can see why a lot of people would want to pee in your mouth Jonathan, I'm assuming it's so they can wash out all of the chit that comes out of it???? :biggrin:


I don't know either of you, but that's funny.
Green Sent


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

"Give me your money and I won't blow your fng head off."

Never personally have heard it but imagine it'd suck pretty bad.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I from the guberment..I'm here to help...


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Hope and change


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

People who overuse the word "absolutely." Sometimes a simple yes, ya, or yes sir if needed but absolutely absolutely drives me nuts...


----------

